# Declaration of support when applying for PR



## liz1liz (Aug 18, 2015)

Can anyone give me sone more info on above document?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

liz1liz said:


> Can anyone give me sone more info on above document?


Hi Liz1liz, 

Please could you confirm the category and the basis of your permanent residency eligibility?


----------



## liz1liz (Aug 18, 2015)

Spouse of SA citizen married more than 5 years + we have a baby that has dual cirizenship.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi liz1liz, 

The letter of support must simply mention that your husband will emotionally and financially support you. 
Even if you have a job, your husband still has to state as such.


----------



## liz1liz (Aug 18, 2015)

Thank you Legalman!


----------

